# State EMT Card



## SDrossos (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured I would throw it out there. In August I applied for my State EMT card. I was issued a 45 day temporary card until my state card arrives. However, I have not gotten my state card. 

I'm just wondering how long does it usually take for the CA EMS Authority to get you this card. I looked up my certification in the database and it says I'm active. Just looking for some insight.

Thank you!


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

SDrossos said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Im not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I figured I would throw it out there. In August I applied for my State EMT card. I was issued a 45 day temporary card until my state card arrives. However, I have not gotten my state card.
> 
> ...



I applied for my state card and had it once my background cleared. Only took 2 or 3 days. I've never heard of them issuing a temporary one here in CA.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 11, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> I applied for my state card and had it once my background cleared. Only took 2 or 3 days. I've never heard of them issuing a temporary one here in CA.



Exactly the same with me.


----------



## SDrossos (Sep 11, 2011)

hmm..thats weird I guess I will give them a call on monday. My number on my temporary card matches the one in the database. I went through my county and my county issued me a temp. card


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

SDrossos said:


> hmm..thats weird I guess I will give them a call on monday. My number on my temporary card matches the one in the database. I went through my county and my county issued me a temp. card



It may just depend on the county. I got mine through Riverside County and it was really quick. I would definitely call tomorrow or go into their office. They made my card right in front of me in the office.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

Is the California EMSA issuing state EMT cards now, and are EMT's still required to have a LEMSA card as well?


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Is the California EMSA issuing state EMT cards now, and are EMT's still required to have a LEMSA card as well?



It's just a CA state card that the counties issue. Not sure what a LEMSA card is...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

Does your "temporary card" happen to be grey hard plastic like a credit card?  I've never heard of a "temporary" card, maybe it's just me?  What county issued the card?


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> It's just a CA state card that the counties issue. Not sure what a LEMSA card is...



The Local Emergency Medical Services Authority (LEMSA), AKA county EMS Agency is issuing State cards and not their own card?  This is perplexing to me.  When did this change take place?


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 11, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> The Local Emergency Medical Services Authority (LEMSA), AKA county EMS Agency is issuing State cards and not their own card?  This is perplexing to me.  When did this change take place?



Yeah it's now just a state card and not a county card. I think they did this within the past year.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

socalemt123 said:


> Yeah it's now just a state card and not a county card. I think they did this within the past year.



Ok, cool.  Thanks for the update.  I would like to see LEMSA's go away and move to a simple state standard of care.  I would despise it if those in progressive counties were forced to move down to the low end LEMSA level and set EMS back 25 years.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2011)

DESERTDOC said:


> Ok, cool.  Thanks for the update.  I would like to see LEMSA's go away and move to a simple state standard of care.  I would despise it if those in *progressive counties were forced to move down to the low end LEMSA level and set EMS back 25 years*.


There is benefit and danger in going to a single state-wide protocol system. A protocol system built around the LCD system would have many parts of the state needing 'more' because their transport times are so extended, they won't have the tools to properly stabilize, or keep stable, their patients. A protocol system built around the 'maximum' capability would not serve the more urban areas because they'd have to train and equip their trucks for interventions they'll never ever use. 

Be careful what you wish for... it might have some adverse side-effects if it comes true.


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> There is benefit and danger in going to a single state-wide protocol system. A protocol system built around the LCD system would have many parts of the state needing 'more' because their transport times are so extended, they won't have the tools to properly stabilize, or keep stable, their patients. A protocol system built around the 'maximum' capability would not serve the more urban areas because they'd have to train and equip their trucks for interventions they'll never ever use.
> 
> Be careful what you wish for... it might have some adverse side-effects if it comes true.



PM sent.


----------

